# 9th Series National Open 2007



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

*5 FC-AFC BLUE EARTH'S HURRY SUNDOWN, LM John Terraciano John Terraciano & Karl Gunzer -- pick up 
14 FC DIXIE CITY JAM II, LM Wm & Sara Goldstein William Goldstein & Al Arthur -- did it
16 FC-AFC MIZPAH MISS, LF Kathy Berdan Kenny Trott -- did it *
*20 FC-AFC MEBA'S MS CHIEF, LF Rob Hanssen & Claudette Klein Bill Eckett -- did it
23 FC-AFC SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY, LM Gary Unger & Elizabeth Dixon Gary Unger -- double handled*
*28 FC BIG BUCKS BADGER, LM Robert & Jeanne Wright Wayne Curtis -- handle*
*33 FC-AFC TRUMARC'S STORMIN NORMAN II, LM Mark Rosenblum Danny Farmer -- no bird, did it *
*34 FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC MISSION MOUNTAIN NINJA, LM Armand Fangsrud Eric Fangsrud -- handled *
*35 FC BLUENORTH'S DAVEY CROCKETT, LM John & Anne Marshall Alan Pleasant -- no bird. no bird, did it*
*40 FC WORLD FAMOUS MAGICAL MISCHIEF, LM Joe & Gretchen Augustyn Bill Sargenti -- handled *
*41 FC-AFC WEEZER RETREEZER, LM Robert Johnson Robert Johnson -- no bird, handled*
*46 FC-AFC WOOD RIVER'S FRANCHISE, LM Bill & Gay Fruehling Jim Gonia -- did it*
*49 FC-AFC CITORI'S ACCEPT NO SUBSTITUTE, LF Michael & Lynn Moore Bill Sargenti -- did it*
*63 FC-AFC CANDLEWOOD'S SOMETHING ROYAL, LF Ken Neil & Brenda Little Ken Neil & Alan Pleasant -- did it * 

*START__________
72 FC-AFC JOEY'S ZOOM ZOOM, LM Jim Carlisle Bobby George & Bill Eckett -- did it
86 FC-AFC REAL SOUTHERN GENTLEMAN, LM Mark Menzies Alan Pleasant -- did it*


Dog's name in RED means the dog handled in a previous series.
Name in *BOLD *means the dog has completed the series.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Call backs to the 9th = 16 dogs --don't quote me on these.....

5, 14, 16, 20, 23, 28, 33, 34, 35, 40, 41, 46, 49, 63, 72, 86`

72 starts - They figure only 4 will run tonight....it's about 15 minutes a dog.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Go get' em Ken, Brenda and Windy!! And good luck to all remaining contestants. 

-K


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

OKAY! We are up to date using the callbacks from the reporter on scene.

He is trying to find out how other dogs did at the end of the eighth.


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Interesting.......dog #35 had a previous handle and handled in this series and was called back. Maybe this one was a quick and smart handle situation. Kevin or anyone know the story??? 

LT


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

#28 was clean in the 8th, #34 handled.

So hopefully now we are all caught up.


----------



## John Bryant (Nov 5, 2004)

What is the test set-up for the 9th???


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Lonny Taylor said:


> Interesting.......dog #35 had a previous handle and handled in this series and was called back. Maybe this one was a quick and smart handle situation. Kevin or anyone know the story???


I saw that too. But there is always the chance our reporting was off.

Need to check WRC for cross-reference.


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

Is hook out????


----------



## John Bryant (Nov 5, 2004)

Go Bennie, Windy, and all the rest of the great dogs and handlers still in the running!!!


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

OH Bummer, that's a second handle for Sundown. 

YIPPEEE FOR ZOOM!!! I haven't gotten to see him but trained a female by him this past summer.

Kris


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

what is the test? another quad?


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

All I know is that it is a quad. At least that was what they set up. I assume the judges went with it.


----------



## J. Torrey (Nov 11, 2007)

Got a couple pictures of the Ninth. The long gun is across the far pond and thrown to the island. The second gun from the left retires with the far left station. It's getting dark fast. I'll try to get some of the tenth. I may be throwing? 

All the dogs have given it there all!
Good luck!!


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

J. Torrey said:


> Got a couple pictures of the Ninth. The long gun is across the far pond and thrown to the island. The second gun from the left retires with the far left station. It's getting dark fast. I'll try to get some of the tenth. I may be throwing?
> 
> All the dogs have given it there all!
> Good luck!!


so who do you like so far?? (weezer!!) haha no really though.. i wont hold you to it either..


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Okay, we are done for the day, and will begin with #20 tomorrow.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

(I heard that #16 smacked the Ninth.)


----------



## John Bryant (Nov 5, 2004)

Thank goodness, now I can go to dinner!!


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

GO KENNY!! I watched her in Ft Collins, If she keeps it up she should be in the top 3!! Kevin


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow, Mark Menzies... Good for you! Haven't seen you in a while, although we've pm'd or emailed... But I remember, I think it was when you were just getting started and we met at a Mike Lardy workshop. And weren't you doing british lab type stuff when you started? Well, good for you either way!! congratulations on what looks like a super performance at the national!!! and congrats to Alan, too!

-K


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

> Wow, Mark Menzies... Good for you!


Absolutely! Mark, I know you are "over the moon" about Benny's national thus far...good luck!


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Callbacks posted here are correct. They stopped with Bill Eckett in the holding blind, Dog 20, and will resume at 7 tomorrow morning.

Glenda


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Kenny, Kathy & Miz Go get em!


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

#35 had a Quick handle in the 3rd but since then has been clean. Ran first in the 8th and clean marks with a small hunt on long retired.


----------



## ASH (Jun 9, 2005)

Anyone know what happened to #25 Quick? Seemed like he was doing well with no handles and then he's gone.

Anne


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

From the reporting it looks like two dogs #65 and #42 did not have a handle until this series.Now they are gone! It really sucks not knowing what's happing in detail.From what I remember Hook and Luke were doing good anybody know what happened?


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

i feel your pain tuff.. we "think" they are doing awesome, then BAM they are gone.. all we can do is ponder on why, but we wont know unless we physically see it.


----------



## DoubleT (Oct 31, 2006)

Go Weezer!!!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

sinner said:


> Kenny, Kathy & Miz Go get em!


I second that.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

DoubleT said:


> Go Weezer!!!


thats what i'm talking about!!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Dear lady's and gentlemen, do not forget that my boy Rough, is most likely to win. Nough said! Good luck to all !!!


----------



## Burke Earley (Jun 22, 2006)

The word that I got was that #23 Ruff and #41 Weezer are in very good shape going into the 9th.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Burke Earley said:


> The word that I got was that #23 Ruff and #41 Weezer are in very good shape going into the 9th.


sweet!!!!!!!! both dogs are nice and would deserve the win!


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

2tall said:


> Dear lady's and gentlemen, do not forget that my boy Rough, is most likely to win. Nough said! Good luck to all !!!


Im breeding my MH bitch to Rough in the Spring!! Rough is an awesome dog!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Ash ...I was wondering the same....Guess I'll find out soon enough.........Gone hunting....


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Burke Earley said:


> The word that I got was that #23 Ruff and #41 Weezer are in very good shape going into the 9th.


YEP !!!

john


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

ASH said:


> Anyone know what happened to #25 Quick? Seemed like he was doing well with no handles and then he's gone.
> 
> Anne


Quick was solid going into the 8th. Good to Excellant marks and blinds, no handles. He had a big hunt on one bird and handled on another in the 8th. Two strikes and YOUR OUT!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks Franco.


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

I have also heard that Badge # 28 looks good as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

If anyone has a breeding planned to Rough that might produce yellows please E mail me [email protected]
I have been looking for a pup from him for awhile.


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Don't present the Thophy yet!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Our intrepid reporter says the fog is lifting, and they think they will get started on time at 7:15 pacific time.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Oh yeah, and Go Badger!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats to eveyone that has made it this far, Good Luck to you all! 
Go Rough, Weezer and Ninja


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Hoping that #35 Davey makes it to 10th -- GO DAVEY GO -- best of luck from his 1/2 brother Maxx -- since his dam Tessie was a 2 time finalist in Canadian National I guess he might be keeping the family tradition up


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

The litter of pups at my house are saying "good luck" to mommy (Windy) and daddy (Weezer)!!!!!!!!

Vikki


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Should I buy one of those pups today since the price may quadruple by this afternoon?

Seriously, I would be the first one in line as I have admired Windy for a long time, and Weezer is the sire of my training pard's derby dog that I like very very much. Unfortunately, I agreed that it is my husbands turn for a dog of his own that I wont steal. He has opted for a chessie, so I guess that is what we will have by spring.

"Watching" the National on RTF has been great. Even though I started with a few definite favorites, I find that here at the end I am rooting for all of them as if I knew each one and their families This is a fabulous game in spite of some of the tiffs we see here. At the end of the day, it truly is all about the love of the dogs, the outdoors, and making the most of our relationship with both. The games have the power to lift us out of our daily woes, and distract us from the truly painful episodes of life. I can say learning about retriever training and RTF has made a difference in my life. Whats really important to me has changed forever. 

Thanks all of you.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

List updated through #23.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> List updated through #23.


Damn 

So close....


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

OUTCH !!!!

john


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow this is the most pumped up I've been for results of a national!!!! It looks like this could be weezer's !!!!!!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

updated through #33


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Let's just hope our reporter doesn't have to leave to go set up the tenth! :shock::sad:


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

GO WAYNE & BADGER........I'm pulling for your boy Bob !!!!!!!!!!
________
buy herbalaire


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm rooting for Mr. Pleasant.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

updated through #35.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Hearing #28 actually was a handle...checking.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I was told that Sundown picked up in the ninth and that Badger handled in the ninth


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

#28 WAS a handle

#5 is also scored a pick up


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Badger handled in the ninth


Thanks Ted, you ruined my National! ;-)


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

So armchair judges -- 

If #23 was the dog to beat comng into this series, and keeping in mind this was a quad, do you carry him to the Tenth?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

2tall said:


> Dear lady's and gentlemen, do not forget that my boy Rough, is most likely to win. Nough said! Good luck to all !!!



With a double-handle in the ninth?....goodnight, Irene. The precedent has been set.

It ain't over 'til the Big Dog is "on the table" regards,

kg


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

AmiableLabs said:


> So armchair judges --
> 
> If #23 was the dog to beat comng into this series, and keeping in mind this was a quad, do you carry him to the Tenth?


Auggie was the dog to beat coming into the whole thing, & while I truly hated to see it because he's my dog's daddy, he got dropped for a double handle.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

K G said:


> With a double-handle in the ninth?....goodnight, Irene. The precedent has been set.
> 
> It ain't over 'til the Big Dog is "on the table" regards,
> 
> kg


ouch.. man i thought he was going to nail it and make it a tough competition


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

List updated through #40.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

I have to leave and I have a 2 hour drive to Oregon. If someone would be OH SO KIND and send 253-227-2444 a text on how Weezer does in this series that would be pretty sweet!!!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

And now Ninja has two handles _total_...........

kg


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Weezer got a no bird.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Anyone else thinking the test changed from last night?

(We started today with #20)


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Where are the no-birds coming from?


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

My source said early this a.m. that the 2 "cleanest" dogs were Unger's and Joey's Zoom Zoom. I see that Unger has double handled at this time with JZZ still to run.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

KG, I was working with the positive thinking approach. I posted that about Rough well before he got in trouble I still think he is my favorite of the dogs out there, but I would be proud to watch any dog that made it to the National! They all have the power to amaze me. Even though I know a little more about it than I did last year at this time, I am still awestruck at what these dogs are doing!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

K G said:


> With a double-handle in the ninth?....goodnight, Irene. The precedent has been set.
> 
> It ain't over 'til the Big Dog is "on the table" regards,
> 
> kg


I believe there were dog(s) with double handles in 2006 that went to the 10th....so anything is possible.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

#46 did it.

New running order because of no birds -- 63, 33, 49, 35, 41.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

#63 did it


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

HiRollerlabs said:


> I believe there were dog(s) with double handles in 2006 that went to the 10th....so anything is possible.


True enough....anything *is* possible. Not likely, but _surely_ not impossible.



> KG, I was working with the positive thinking approach.


That's the approach I use every time I step to the line! ;-) The "most likely to win" thing sounds like the results of a survey, though...of course, it might have been a survey of _one_, and there's nothing wrong with that.

It's been a heckuva week of ups and downs...especially with all the drops on that 7th series blind...

kg


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Currently 8:45am Pacific Time


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

#33 did it.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I am going to break for lunch, I will be back in an hour or so.












;-)


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

HiRollerlabs said:


> I believe there were dog(s) with double handles in 2006 that went to the 10th....so anything is possible.


it only takes one judge to bring a dog back (or not drop it), nonetheless calling back double handles would be highly inconsistent 

IMHO expect that all dogs who have handled twice by whatever means will not be invited back for the tenth series


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

#49 did it.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

#35 got a second no bird.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

#41 handled.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

New buzz in gallery is around dog #63.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

#35 did it.

Waiting for callbacks.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Is anyone else here?


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> Is anyone else here?


That is funny, nope, no one here

No one at all!


----------



## SuperX (Sep 2, 2007)

AmiableLabs said:


> Is anyone else here?


  

Hanging on every refresh!


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Kevin,

Your the best. I have been sitting here hitting the refresh button to see your latest update. Thanks.

Janet


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm sitting here with my finger glued to the refresh button waiting for the callbacks!!! I hope you didnt jinx #63 by posting her as the favorite She is one of my last two picks!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I think Miz (16) is running a pretty good trial and I hear she did a very nice job in the ninth


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

155 active users at 12:30 e.s.t.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks guys. I just was only seeng my avatar, and was beginning to wonder.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

waiting on the callbacks before i go training.....


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like 12 dogs back to the last series to me.............;-)

Go 16 and 63 regards, 

kg


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Callbacks are in, 12 dogs back.

10th Series thread is up and running!


----------

